# Overclocking my FX 4100



## linkkjm (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi there, This is my first OC and I have just installed a hyper 212+. As of right now I am only getting stable results with a 4.2 OC. I have tried 4.3 and 4.4, but get ILLEGAL SUMOUT errors. Is this as far as I should go with my OC or can I go higher?


http://i.imgur.com/XoMO9.png


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

There is no set values for OC'ing. When you reach the point of instability, you back it off to a stable speed.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

Post specs of your power supply.


----------

